# Which tool rest



## alexkuzn (Nov 17, 2008)

Hi Guys and Girls!

Currently I have 8" tool rest for my Jet 1236. Before buying shorter tool rest I want to ask you for an advice.  
What tool rest sizes are most handy for pen turning?
What tool rest design is better for pen turning (round or classic)

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## TellicoTurning (Nov 17, 2008)

alexkuzn said:


> Hi Guys and Girls!
> 
> Currently I have 8" tool rest for my Jet 1236. Before buying shorter tool rest I want to ask you for an advice.
> What tool rest sizes are most handy for pen turning?
> ...



Only speaking for myself, I won't presume to speak for any of the others here, but it depends on how you are turning pens... if I am on a mandrel and turn both pieces of the pen at the same time, I like a 6 or 8 inch tool rest.  If I am turning on adjustable/between centers and only 1 barrel at a time, I like the 4" because I can get closer to the blank.  A 3" would be better for between centers, IMHO, but I don't have a 3" and don't want to cut the 4" any shorter because I use it for other things.

As for better design, IMHO, that is a personal decision as to which you prefer for your own comfort.  I broke the cast metal TR that came with my 1014 and replaced it with the 3 piece round bar system that PSI sold... after I got used to using it, I like it.  I still have a classic design for my 1442, but I think it's too long and need a sorter version.  I bought a series of SS round bars from Lee Valley or Veritas that fits, but I think the post is too long and I'm not sure how I could cut it shorter.. It's 1" SS stock and probably would take a while with a hack saw, plus I don't have a vice to hold it while I cut.


----------



## brez (Nov 17, 2008)

When turning with a mandrel I use a 6" oneway rest, standard design. When turning with a mandrel I use a 4" jet standard design.

Mike


----------



## marcruby (Nov 17, 2008)

I'd suggest 4-6" depending on your usage.  Take a look at the Robust tool rests (CSUSA sells them too.  They let you get closer to the piece then a lot of others do and make it easy to control the tool.

Marc


----------



## jttheclockman (Nov 17, 2008)

I agree with Marc http://www.turnrobust.com/Comfort_Tool_Rests.html I changed to the round bar system for my mini and just did not feel comfortable with my finger placement. I liked the flat plate for the finger rest but liked the round bar for smoothness of movement of the tools. With the comfort rests you get the best of both worlds. They are abit pricey but to me they have solved my search. I have both a 4" and 6"


----------



## Larry Gottlieb (Nov 17, 2008)

Add me to the Robust fan club.

I have several tool rests including the round stainless bar type. I recently switched to the Robust 6inch rest and have noticeably better tool control.

Larry


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 17, 2008)

ozmandus said:


> Only speaking for myself, I won't presume to speak for any of the others here, but it depends on how you are turning pens... if I am on a mandrel and turn both pieces of the pen at the same time, I like a 6 or 8 inch tool rest.  If I am turning on adjustable/between centers and only 1 barrel at a time, I like the 4" because I can get closer to the blank.  A 3" would be better for between centers, IMHO, but I don't have a 3" and don't want to cut the 4" any shorter because I use it for other things.
> 
> As for better design, IMHO, that is a personal decision as to which you prefer for your own comfort.  I broke the cast metal TR that came with my 1014 and replaced it with the 3 piece round bar system that PSI sold... after I got used to using it, I like it.  I still have a classic design for my 1442, but I think it's too long and need a sorter version.  I bought a series of SS round bars from Lee Valley or Veritas that fits, but I think the post is too long and I'm not sure how I could cut it shorter.. It's 1" SS stock and probably would take a while with a hack saw, plus I don't have a vice to hold it while I cut.



Say what???????  :wink::wink:


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 17, 2008)

brez said:


> When turning with a mandrel I use a 6" oneway rest, standard design. When turning with a mandrel I use a 4" jet standard design.
> 
> Mike



Now I am even more confused! :wink:


----------



## d1carter (Nov 17, 2008)

*Shop made tool rest*

It is a 6" piece of angle iron with the bottom corners cut off. I also epoxied a 1/4" cold rolled round stock to the top using J B Weld epoxy.

I had a friend weld a post to the angle iron to fit my lathe.

What do you think?

d1


----------



## marcruby (Nov 17, 2008)

If you had your friend weld the round stock on instead of epoxying it I'd say it looked good.  I don't care what J B Weld says I wouldn't trust any epoxy under turning stresses.



d1carter said:


> It is a 6" piece of angle iron with the bottom corners cut off. I also epoxied a 1/4" cold rolled round stock to the top using J B Weld epoxy.
> 
> I had a friend weld a post to the angle iron to fit my lathe.
> 
> ...


----------



## d1carter (Nov 17, 2008)

marcruby:
I am a bit nervous about the epoxy, too. I posted this in another forum and a guy from Robust commented about the epoxy that they use on their rests but did say that J B Weld would work. We will see. I will report back after I have put some time on it.
Thanks.
d1


----------



## alexkuzn (Nov 18, 2008)

I'd like to thank everyone for all the advices.
I really liked the DIY tool rest and probably will make one for myself too.


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Nov 18, 2008)

d1carter said:


> It is a 6" piece of angle iron with the bottom corners cut off. I also epoxied a 1/4" cold rolled round stock to the top using J B Weld epoxy.
> 
> I had a friend weld a post to the angle iron to fit my lathe.
> 
> ...



That's the idea. Except the epoxy is bound to fail on you. Get it welded.


----------



## heinedan (Nov 18, 2008)

Hello,

I bought a 6" tool rest and matching post at woodcraft for under $20.00 total. I like it a lot better that the OE tool rest. The tool is able to glide along the rest much smoother, and does not get hung up in scratches and dings like they did on my old Palmgren lathe. The nice thing is that I can use the same post, and just add a new 12" rest or a curved bowl rest still using the same post. I like it a lot.

Dan


----------



## stevers (Nov 18, 2008)

May be a little late, but I use a 6" on mandrel work and a 3" on BCB turning. I also have a 4" which comes in handy for misc stuff. They are all home made. The BIL used to live with me and is a welder. All half inch rod. Real simple.


----------



## Scott (Nov 19, 2008)

I know I'm late jumping in on this topic (but I will anyway!)   ;-)

I recently bought two Robust rests from my friend Bill Grumbine, a 4" and a 6".  I have to say these are the best rests I have ever used!  I have used some nice rests before, but what really puts these over the top is the rod of hardened steel along the top edge of the rest.  If you've ever nicked or dented the top edge of your tool rest, and who hasn't, then you will really appreciate these rests!  And I just like the design, they allow my hand to get even closer to the work for holding the tool.

Scott.


----------

